# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրքասանտա 3. Պատմվածքներ

## ivy

Կարող ենք մի անգամ ևս պատմվածքներով գրքասանտա անցկացնել:

Մասնակցել ցանկացողները կարող են էստեղ գրանցվել:

Հենց մի հինգ մասնակից հավաքվի, կսկսենք:

----------

LisBeth (17.08.2019), Smokie (20.08.2019), Նիկեա (17.08.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

+1 սենց են չէ՞ գրանցվում։)

----------

ivy (17.08.2019)

----------


## Նիկեա

ես էլ եմ խաղում  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (17.08.2019), LisBeth (17.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

Էլ ո՞վ կմիանա:

----------


## ivy

Ի դեպ, մենակ պատմվածք չէ, կարող եք արձակի այլ ֆորմատ էլ ընտրել՝ հոդված, հեքիաթ և այլն, կարևորը՝ շատ երկար չլինի։

Ընտրում եք մի գործ, որը կարդացել եք և կուզենայիք ուրիշների հետ կիսել ու իրենց կարծիքը լսել։ Վերնագիրն ու հեղինակի անունը ուղարկում եք ինձ, կարող եք նաև հղումը տալ, եթե ունեք։ Ես ձեր ընտրած գործը պատահական ձևով տալիս եմ մասնակիցներից որևէ մեկին, ով կարդում և կարծիք է թողնում։ Դուք էլ մեկ ուրիշի ընտրած ստեղծագործությունն եք կարդում։ 
Լեզվի հարցը կարող ենք հարմարեցնել։ Հայերեն, ռուսերեն ոնց որ թե բոլորին հարմար է, անգլերեն էլ՝ շատերին։

Ո՞վ կա կարդալ սիրողներից։ 

      @StrangeLittleGirl
      @Ծլնգ
      @Skeptic
      @Հայկօ
      @Freeman
      @Ruby Rue
      @Sambitbaba
      @Thom
      @Անվերնագիր
      @Ուլուանա
      @Progart
      @Յոհաննես
      @Վիշապ
      @Շինարար
      @Արէա
 @Smokie
      @boooooooom
      @Գաղթական
      @Տրիբուն
      @Chuk
      @Աթեիստ
      @Ներսես_AM
      @CactuSoul
      @Varzor
      @Adam
      @Mr. Annoying
   @Արշակ
    @Peace
    @kitty
     @Lion
      @erexa
      @Yellow Raven
      @Tiger29
      @John
      @Արամ

Ո՞ւմ մոռացա։ 

Միացեք Լիզին ու Նիկեային։

----------

kitty (18.08.2019), Skeptic (18.08.2019), Smokie (20.08.2019), Varzor (17.08.2019), Ծլնգ (17.08.2019), Նիկեա (17.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ո՞վ կա կարդալ սիրողներից։ 
> 
> @Գաղթական


Կարդալ սիրողներից՝ ներկա, Այվի ջան:
ՈՒ մերսի հիշատակման համար:

Բայց խաղից՝ ես փաս:

----------

ivy (17.08.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարդալ սիրողներից՝ ներկա, Այվի ջան:
> ՈՒ մերսի հիշատակման համար:
> 
> Բայց խաղից՝ ես փաս:


 Ես էլ փաս: Զբաղված եմ: Հուսով եմ շուտով լավ լուր կգրեմ օրագրումս:

----------

CactuSoul (17.08.2019), ivy (17.08.2019)

----------


## Adam

Այվի ջան մերսի թագի համար, բայց արդեն քանի տարի ա գիրք չեմ կարդում ու մի տեսակ հավեսս փախել ա  :Smile:  , ես փաս:

----------

ivy (17.08.2019), Ծլնգ (17.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Այվի ջան մերսի թագի համար, բայց արդեն քանի տարի ա գիրք չեմ կարդում ու մի տեսակ հավեսս փախել ա  , ես փաս:


պատասխանս գողցար  :Jpit:  ես էի ասելու՝ կարդալ սիրելը թարգել եմ՝ առողջությանը վնաս ա  :LOL:  այվի ջան,  :Kiss: , բաց ես չկամ

----------

Adam (17.08.2019), ivy (17.08.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

Հա էլի, սա էլ հո քաղաքական հոդվածներ կարդալու մրցույթ չի, որ գլուխ ջարդեն իրենց անզուգական վերլուծական տաղանդների ու անվերապահ իրավացիության դեմոյի համար։  :LOL: 

 Ներեցեք զիս, ես իրոք առանց թույնի, վաղեմի սովորություն է, մարդ պետք է արտահայտվի))

----------

John (18.08.2019), Sambitbaba (17.08.2019), Smokie (20.08.2019), Varzor (17.08.2019), Ծլնգ (17.08.2019), Նիկեա (17.08.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ի դեպ, մենակ պատմվածք չէ, կարող եք արձակի այլ ֆորմատ էլ ընտրել՝ հոդված, *հեքիաթ* և այլն, կարևորը՝ շատ երկար չլինի։


Այվ բան մի սարքի  :Smile:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հա էլի, սա էլ հո քաղաքական հոդվածներ կարդալու մրցույթ չի, որ գլուխ ջարդեն իրենց անզուգական վերլուծական տաղանդների ու անվերապահ իրավացիության դեմոյի համար։ 
> 
>  Ներեցեք զիս, ես իրոք առանց թույնի, վաղեմի սովորություն է, մարդ պետք է արտահայտվի))


բան չկա․ հայս հայիս ո՜նց պիտի ճանչնա, թե չլինի մուննաթն ու․․․․ արտահայտվելու վաղեմի սովորությունը

----------

LisBeth (17.08.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ոնց որ հասկացա գրառումներից, լուրջ մարդը գիրք չի կարդա:

Այվ ջան, ես կմասնակցեմ: Որքա՞ն ժամանակ ունեմ ստեղծագործություն ընտրելու համար:
Ու շնորհակալություն, որ հիշել ես: :Love:

----------

ivy (17.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ո՞վ կա կարդալ սիրողներից։ 
> 
>       @Varzor
> 
> Միացեք Լիզին ու Նիկեային։


Շնորհակալ եմ առաջարկի համար, բայց խաղին չեմ մասնակցի:

----------

ivy (17.08.2019), Շինարար (17.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Ոնց որ հասկացա գրառումներից, լուրջ մարդը գիրք չի կարդա:
> 
> Այվ ջան, ես կմասնակցեմ: Որքա՞ն ժամանակ ունեմ ստեղծագործություն ընտրելու համար:
> Ու շնորհակալություն, որ հիշել ես:


Սամ ջան, կսպասենք մինչև շաբաթվա վերջ, գուցե դեռ էլի մասնակիցներ լինեն, ու կսկսենք. դու արդեն կամաց-կամաց ստեղծագործություն ընտրի: Լիզ ու Նիկեա, դուք էլ:

Էս անգամ ես էլ կմասնակցեմ, որ գոնե չորս հոգի լինենք:

LisBeth
Նիկեա
Sambitbaba
ivy

Եթե մի հոգի էլ ավելանար, լավ կլիներ:
Ձայն հանեք, եթե որոշեք միանալ:

----------

Sambitbaba (17.08.2019), Նիկեա (17.08.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Կներեք, ես էլ փաս։ Վերջրերս հազիվ տեխ սպեկեր եմ հասցնում կարդալ, մեկումեջ էլ լուրեր, ես ռոբոտ եմ։

----------

ivy (17.08.2019), Varzor (17.08.2019)

----------


## Progart

+1․

----------

ivy (17.08.2019)

----------


## տեսիլք

Եթե դեռ տեղ կա, ինձ էլ կընդգրկե՞ք  :Smile:

----------

ivy (18.08.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ես մեջ

----------

ivy (18.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

Մինչև հիմա գրանցված յոթ մասնակիցները.

LisBeth
Նիկեա
Sambitbaba
ivy
Progart
տեսիլք
StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե էլի միացող կա, երկար մի մտածեք, միացեք, մի քիչ կարդանք-քննարկենք միասին:
Ձայն հանեք մինչև էսօրվա վերջը (ձեր երկրի ժամանակով):

Արդեն գրանցված մասնակիցներին խնդրում եմ նամակով ինձ ուղարկել ընտրած ստեղծագործությունը: 
Հենց բոլորն ուղարկեն, կսկսենք: Հավանաբար վաղը՝ օրվա ավարտին:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մենք վաղը Վրաստանից գալիս են, մի քանի օր էլ պետք ա, որ հունի մեջ մտնեմ։
Դրանից հետո կուզեմ մասնակցել։

----------

ivy (18.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

Չորս ստեղծագործություն արդեն ընտրվել և ուղարկվել են, սպասում եմ մնացած երեքին։

Իսկ մինչ այդ *պստիկ թիզերներ* արդեն տեղ հասածներից։

_Կարճաժամկետ այցելություն ապագա, որտեղ սեռական ազատություն է տիրում՝ որպես բնականոն երևույթ, իսկ անցյալից եկած պատահական այցելուներին նայում են խղճահարությամբ, դե էդ թշվառները նորից պիտի հետ գնան սեռական կաշկանդվածության ահասարսուռ ժամանակները (այսինքն՝ մեր ներկան)։__

Ուկրաինա, պանելային շենք, ջեռուցում չկա, գնում ես, որ հարցը լուծես, ասում են՝ քո շենքը գոյություն չունի։ Հետ ես գալիս, հարևաններդ հարցնում են՝ հն, ինչ եղավ։ Ինչ պիտի լինի, ասեցին՝ ձեր շենքը չկա, ու դուք էնտեղ չեք ապրում։ 

Ի՞նչ է աուտիզմը ծնողների աչքին, ովքեր փորձում են իրենց աղջկան «նորմալ» դարձնել կամ գուցե ուղղակի «նորմալ» կյանք տա՞լ նրան։ Իսկ ոնց է վերաբերվում աղջիկը ծնողների ցանկությանը։ Ու ոնց է ընդհանրապես ընկալում աշխարհը։

Կար չկար մի ասպետ կար, ում առջև ոլոր-մոլոր ճանապարհներ էին, որոնցով անցնելով միգուցե պիտի գտներ իր իրական ինքնությունը, մի քիչ էլ հասկանար, թե ինչ էր կյանքն ընդհանրապես։_

Սպասում եմ մյուսների ընտրած գործերին։
Ու հա, քննարկումներին կարող են մասնակցել բոլորը, ում մտքով կանցնի որևէ ստեղծագործություն կարդալ ու կարծիք թողնել։

----------

kitty (25.08.2019), Sambitbaba (19.08.2019), Նիկեա (19.08.2019)

----------


## Freeman

Չէի տեսել, եթե ուշ չի, կմիանամ ։Դ

----------

ivy (19.08.2019), Նիկեա (19.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

Մեկն էլ եկավ․

_Նրանք ինձ ատում են, որովհետև մազերս սև են ու իրենց լեզվով լավ չեմ խոսում։ Էստեղ միշտ անձրև է, ու աշխատանքի գնալիս ես հագնում եմ իմ կարմիր կալոշները, որ չտխրեմ, ու թվա, թե արձակուրդ է։_

----------

kitty (25.08.2019), Sambitbaba (19.08.2019), Նիկեա (19.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

Ռուբին էլ միացավ  :Smile: 
Ընդհանուր՝ 9 մասնակից.

*LisBeth
Նիկեա
Sambitbaba
ivy
Progart
տեսիլք
StrangeLittleGirl
Freeman
Ruby Rue*

Ու բոլորն արդեն ուղարկել են իրենց ընտրած գործերը. իրիկունը հասնեմ կոմպին, կդնեմ:

----------

Freeman (19.08.2019), Նիկեա (19.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

Եվ էսպես, Սանտաների նվերները․

*LisBeth*-ին՝
Alastair Reynolds "Beyond the Aquila Rift"
Ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը՝ Аластер Рейнольдс "За разломом орла"
_Պատմվածք՝ sci-fi-ի լավագույն ավանդույթներով․ ֆիլմն էլ կա, բայց ասում են՝ ստեղծագործությունից տարբերվում է, ամեն դեպքում, երևի կարդալուց հետո արժի նայել։_

*Նիկեա*-ին՝
Nancy Fulda "Movement"
_Տարբերվող աղջիկն ու նրա աշխարհը չհասկացող ծնողները կամ պատմություն աուտիզմի մասին:_

*Sambitbaba*-ին՝
Լևոն Խեչոյան «Հողի դողը»
_Արցախյան պատերազմի դրվագները՝ ներկա գտնվողի աչքերով:_

*ivy*-ին՝
Robert Fisher "The Knight in Rusty Armor"
Ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը՝ Роберт Фишер "Рыцарь в ржавых доспехах" 
_Իր զրահներից ազատվել չկարողացող ասպետը՝ ինքնաճանաչման ճամփաներին:_

*Progart*-ին՝
Edgar Allan Poe "The Black Cat"
Հայերեն թարգմանությունը՝ Էդգար Ալան Պո «Սև կատուն»
_Սիրուն նմուշ՝ դասականներից:_

*տեսիլք*-ին՝
Անգլերեն թարգմանությունը՝ Dorthe Nors "Hygge: The Dark Side of Danish Comfort" 
_Հարմարավետություն՝ դանիական ձևով․ փոքրիկ, տարօրինակ (կամ շատ սովորական) էպիզոդ։
_
*StrangeLittleGirl*-ին՝
Անգլերեն թարգմանությունը՝ Ana Kordzaia-Samadashvili "Rain" (էջ 212-215)
_Պատմություն օտար, աձրևոտ քաղաքում ապրող սևահեր աղջկա մասին։_

*Freeman*-ին՝
Robert Sheckley "The Future Lost" (էջ 45)
Ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը՝ Роберт Шекли "Не надеясь на будущее"
_Թե ինչ զարգացում է ունեցել մարդկության սեռականությունը ապագայում։_

*Ruby Rue*-ին՝
Maria Reva "Novostroïka"
_Գուցե և գոյություն չունեցող պանելային շենքն ու իր բնակիչները_։


Էս շաբաթվա ընթացքում կարդում ու քննարկում ենք։ Կարող եք բացի ձեր «նվերներից» նաև մնացածներին անդրադառնալ։ 

Մասնակիցներից բացի, թեման բաց է նաև մյուս ակումբցիների համար, եթե ուզենան որևէ պատմվածքի մասին կարծիք հայտնել։

Շաբաթվա ավարտին կամ մյուս շաբաթվա սկզբին (ըստ քննարկումների ակտիվության) կգրեմ Սանտաների անունները։ Կարող եք մինչև էդ գուշակել։

Բոլորին հաճելի ընթերցանություն և բարի քննարկումներ  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (19.08.2019), LisBeth (19.08.2019), Peace (20.08.2019), Sambitbaba (20.08.2019), Նիկեա (20.08.2019)

----------


## Freeman

Wow Շեքլի, Սանտան էս պահին կողքս լիներ, ճակատը կպաչեի

----------

Հայկօ (21.08.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

Իմ պատմվածքի կարճամետրաժը Love, Death & Robots - ի սիրածս էպիզոդներից ա։ Մեծ հաճույքով կկարդամ, հնարավորինս արագ ու կգրեմ։ Շատ շատ ապրես սանտաս :Kiss:

----------

Հայկօ (21.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

Ամեն նոր ստեղծագործություն ստանալիս անմիջապես կարդում էի․ էնպես որ ես ձեր բոլոր նվերները մինչև ձեզ բաժանալը բացել նայել եմ, կներեք  :Jpit: 
Բայց հետո նորից սիրուն փաթեթավորել եմ ու մտածել, թե որը ում բարձի մոտ դնել  :Smile: 

Ստեղծագործություններից մեկը համեմատաբար երկար էր մյուսներից (42 էջ), ու մոտս մտավախություն առաջացավ, որ երկար ընթերցանության հավես ոչ բոլորը կունենան։ Ապահովության համար էդ ստեղծագործությունն ինձ վերցրեցի։ 

*Ռոբերտ Ֆիշեր «Ժանգոտ զրահներով ասպետը»*

Հեղինակն անծանոթ էր, ու միայն գիրքն ընթերցելուց հետո բացեցի վիքին, որ տեսնեմ, թե ով է Ռոբերտ Ֆիշերը։
«Ժանգոտ զրահներով ասպետը» սիրուն գրված, փիլիսոփայական վիպակ է էն մասին, թե ոնց է մի ասպետ էնքան երկար կրում իր զրահներն ու սաղավարտը, որ այլևս չի կարողանում վրայից հանել դրանք։ Փորձելով լինել լավագույն ասպետը՝ մարտի գնալուն միշտ պատրաստ, ասպետը տարիներով վրայից չէր հանել իր զենքուզրահը։ Իր կինն ու տղան սկսել էին մոռանալ ասպետի դեմքը և նրա հետ իրական շփումը՝ առանց զրահապատված պատնեշի։ 
Պատմությունը ցույց է տալիս, թե որքան դժբախտ էր ասպետի կինը և ոնց էր մտածում նրան լքելու մասին։ Միայն էդ ժամանակ է, որ ասպետը, վախենալով կորցնել կնոջն ու տղային, որոշում է հանել վրայից մետաղե զրահները՝ հայտնաբերելով, որ դա այլևս հնարավոր չի, և անգամ թագավորության ամենահմուտ դարբինը չի կարող օգնել նրան՝ կոտրելու մետաղե զրահները։ 
Եվ էդ պահից սկսվում է ասպետի ճամփորդությունը՝ դեպի «զրահներից ազատում»։ Նա իր ճանապարհին հանդիպում է կախարդի, որն օգնում է նրան՝ ճանաչելու ինքն իրեն ու հասկանալու, թե ինչու է տարիներով խցկվել զրահների մեջ ու ինչու այլևս չի կարող ազատվել դրանցից։ 
Կարդալու ընթացքում բացվում են փոքրիկ ճշմարտություններ էն մասին, որ մեզնից ամեն մեկն էլ իր զրահներն ունի, որոնցով փակված է աշխարհից, և դրանք կոտրել, մի կողմ նետելը հեշտ գործ չի։ Խոսվում է նաև նրա մասին, որ մարդիկ հաճախ շփոթում են կարիքը սիրո հետ։ Նաև նրա մասին, որ մենք ավելի շատ ակնկալում ենք, քան ընդունում, իսկ ակնկալիքները հաճախ են հիասթափության պատճառ դառնում։ Ուրիշ էդպիսի պստիկ իմաստություններ էլ կան գրքում, որոնք պարզ, երբեմն էլ անգամ զվարճալի ձևով են մատուցված ընթերցողին։ 
Բարի ու թեթև ընթերցանություն էր․ մի շնչով ամբողջը կարդացի։ Ինչ-որ ձևով Կոելիոյի «Ալքիմիկոսը» հիշեցրեց, թեև էդ գիրքը մոտ 17 տարի առաջ եմ կարդացել ու սյուժեն արդեն չեմ էլ հիշում, բայց թողած նստվածքը մոտավորապես նման էր էս մի ընթերցանությանը։ Չնայած գրելաոճը ահագին տարբերվում էր․ էստեղ շատ հավես կատակերգական պահեր կային։

Շնորհակալ եմ նվերի համար  :Kiss:

----------

Freeman (20.08.2019), Sambitbaba (20.08.2019), Նիկեա (20.08.2019)

----------


## Smokie

Այվի ջան, զգացված եմ հիշատակման ու խաղի համար, :Rolleyes:  բայց ինձ հարմար չէր լինի: :Blush:  
Ամեն դեպքերում հիմա լիքը նոր բան ունեմ կարդալու` հուսանք շատ չի հետաձգվի: :Smile:

----------

ivy (20.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

Կարդո՞ւմ եք, ինչ-որ կասկածելի լուռ եք, արդեն քիչ ա մնում ես գրեմ բոլորիդ նվերների մասին  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Իմ պատմվածքի կարճամետրաժը Love, Death & Robots - ի սիրածս էպիզոդներից ա։ Մեծ հաճույքով կկարդամ, հնարավորինս արագ ու կգրեմ։ Շատ շատ ապրես սանտաս


Քիչ առաջ ես էլ նայեցի էպիզոդը։ Մի ձև լրացնում են իրար՝ պատմվածքը ու ֆիլմը։ Շատ լավն են։ 
Կարդալիս Թոմին, Գրետային ու Սյուզիին արտաքնապես մի քիչ ուրիշ էի պատկերացրել․ Թոմին՝ ավելի ջահել, Սյուզիին՝ ավելի կանացի, Գրետային՝ ավելի մեծ տարիքի ու ոչ էդքան ընդգծված «սեքսի»  :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Լևոն Խեչոյան - "Հողի դողը"*


Կարդալուց առաջ մտածում էին, որ անծանոթ հեղինակ է, բայց պատմվածքն այնքան դուր եկավ, որ գնացի տեսնեմ, թե ով է հեղինակը...

"Մհերի Դռան Գիրքը" վերջին տարիների իմ կարդացած գեղարվեստական ստեղծագործությունների շատ սիրած գրքերից մեկն է ախր, ո՞նց էի հեղինակի անունը մոռացել...

Պատերազմող զինվորի կյանքի մի հատված է, պատմում է, թե ինչպես էին գրավում տարածքներ... Ծանր թեմա է, ու սովորաբար ես խուսափում եմ նման թեմաներից. հաճախ թողնում եմ, հանգստանում եմ որոշ ժամանակ, հետո վերադառնում եմ հարկադրաբար... Ու մի քիչ դժգոհ էի նույնիսկ, որ ինձ է նվեր հասել:
 Չնկատեցի էլ, թե ինչպես հասա վերջին: Այնքան սահուն գնաց, կարդացի մի շնչով: Զարմանալիորեն հստակ է պատերազմը, ու փաստորեն ոչինչ բաց չի թողնված, բայց ինքը պատերազմը՝ բեմահարթակի վրա չկա: Կան հերոսները, որոնք կռվում ու հաղթում են հենց հիմա, կան անտեր մնացած տները, պատմվածքի մեջ նրանց տերերը չկան, բայց պատերազմի հետ միասին եկել-նստել են ուսերիդ ու դու նրանց ու պատերազմի ծանրությունը կրում ես քեզ վրա պատմվածքի ամբողջ ընթացքում... Անտեր են մնացել նրանց շուն-կատուները, որոնք հարձակվում-հոշոտում են քեզ, երբ մտնում ես նրա տերերի անտեր մնացած տունը, բայց հետո գալիս ու ճարները կտրած քեզանից ուտելիք են խնդրում, իսկ հետո նորից իրենց տների դռներին նստած կատաղի հաչում են քեզ վրա...

Ջրի որոնումները, որոնք ի վերջո բերեցին մի ամբողջ մաքուր ջրհորի՝ անհավատալի մի բան լքված գյուղի համար, բայց իրականություն այն պատճառով, որ այդ գյուղում մի ամբողջ գյուղ ՄԱՐԴ է ապրել...
Էդ սառած աչքերով գերի սնայպեր աղջիկը... Որ ատում է իր հրամանատարներին ու գրում է ոչնչացրած տանկերի քանակը՝ ինչու՞, միգուցէ հետո ամբողջ կյանքոում նրանց ծանրությունն իր վրա կրելու համա՞ր... Համոզված է, որ փրկություն չունի, քանի որ գիտի, որ արժանի է, բայց նրա համար մեկ է,  որովհետև       նրա սիրտն էլ սառած է արդեն...
Բայց պատմողի աչքերն էլ են սառած, որովհետև դու էլ՝ պատերազմի այդ սահմռկեցուցիչ իրականությունը տեսնում ես հենց այդ սառած աչքերի միջից... սերովբե Սերոբին փնտրողի անվերջ գալ-գնալը... գամփռի հորթ ուտելը... արա, նույնիսկ սոված տղամարդն էլ այդ սառած աչքերով է նայում ֆրանսուհի լրագրողի դալար կրծքերին... Մեկ-մեկ թեթևակի անհանգստացնում է միայն հետևից եկող ձայնը, և սակայն ոչ այնքան, որ հերոսը փորձի պարզել, թե ի՞նչ իմաստ է այն կրում իր մեջ... Քանզի սառել են ոչ միայն զինվորի աչքերը, այլև հոգին, ու չի կարողանում նա գիտակցել, որ ոչ թե հետևից, այլ ներից է իրեն կանչում իր Աստծո ձայնը, որը միշտ իր հետ է:
Պարզորոշ են միայն այրված տան վերևում օրեր շարունակ պտտվող աղավնիները...

Շատ լավն էր պատմվածքը: Ահագին տպավորված եմ...

Շնորհակալություն Սանտային ու Այվիին:  :Love:

----------

Freeman (22.08.2019), ivy (20.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

Սամ, նենց լավ ես գրել պատմվածքի մասին․ ինձ մոտ էլ էին մոտավորապես նույն զգացողություններ առաջացել կարդալիս ու շատ դուր էր եկել շարադրելու ձևը, էդ քո ասած՝ պատերազմը ներկայացնելը առանց նրան բեմահարթակի վրա դնելու։ 
Բայց երկար մտածում էի, թե ում տալ էս պատմվածքը, որ թեմայի պատճառով միանգամից չհիասթափվեր իր մասնակցությունից։ Ուրախ եմ, որ հավանել ես։ 

Հետաքրքիր կլիներ նաև ուրիշների կարծիքները լսել *պատմվածքի* մասին․ մենք հազվադեպ ենք հայ գրողների գործեր քննարկում։

----------

Sambitbaba (21.08.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

> Քիչ առաջ ես էլ նայեցի էպիզոդը։ Մի ձև լրացնում են իրար՝ պատմվածքը ու ֆիլմը։ Շատ լավն են։ 
> Կարդալիս Թոմին, Գրետային ու Սյուզիին արտաքնապես մի քիչ ուրիշ էի պատկերացրել․ Թոմին՝ ավելի ջահել, Սյուզիին՝ ավելի կանացի, Գրետային՝ ավելի մեծ տարիքի ու ոչ էդքան ընդգծված «սեքսի»


 Կարդացի  :Smile: 

Որ սկսում էի, մտածում էի դե ավարտը արդեն սփոյլ արած ա իմ համար, նենց որ հաճույքիս միակ աղբյուրը կերպարներն ու տիեզերքը պատկերել էր մտքում լինելու։ Ու ասեմ, որ պատմվածքի Թոմն ու անիմացվածը շատ նման էին, տարիքային նույն դիապազոնում, դե իսկ Գրետայի ու Սյուզիի նկարագրությունները ընդհանուր բնութագրերով էր, նենց որ կարային ազատ հենց էպիզոդի կերպարները լինեն, ինչու ոչ նաև ընդգծված սեքսի։ Մենակ տիեզերակայանն էի լրիվ այլ կերպ պատկերացնում։
  Ինչ որ ա, ինձ համար ամենաընտիրը հենց պատմվածքի ավարտն ա, քանի որ տենց միանշանակ չի, ինչպես էկրանավորման մեջ ու նաև որ լիքը մանրամասներ կան։ Հետաքրքիր բայց ոչ էդքան նոր գաղափար էր այլմոլորակային տեխնոլոգիաների կիրառումը տիեզերական ճամփորդությունների համար։ Դե իսկ դրա հետևանքների մասին լիքը կարելի ա երևակայել։
 Հետաքրքիր էր նաև ոչ գծային պատման ձևը, ու էն որ դոզավորված էր հերոսը մտնում բացահայտումների մեջ ու դե իմ ամենասիրած կասկածի սերմը վերջում, թե որ իրականությունն էր արդյոք իրական։ Բայց դե էս հարցում Դեն Սիմընսին դեռ ոչ մեկ չի հասել, իմ աչքին։
 Եթե մրցույթը չլիներ չէի կարդա էս գործը, նենց որ սաղդ շատ շատ ապրեք, որ մասնակցեցիք ու հատկապես իմ սանտային էս գործը ինձ համար բացահայտելու համար։
Մնացածներն էլ կկարդամ, կասեմ։

----------

ivy (21.08.2019), kitty (25.08.2019), Sambitbaba (21.08.2019)

----------


## Freeman

Առաջին օրն եմ կարդացել, բայց ժամանակ չէի ունենում գրելու համար։

Ինչ ասեմ Շեքլիից, որ վերնագիրը տեսա մտածեցի, թե կարդացել եմ, բայց պարզվեց էս Շեքլիի էն քիչ գործերից ա, որոնք չեմ կարդացել։

Եթե պատմվածքը չեք կարդացել, կարդացեք, երևի մի տաս րոպեյվա բան ա։ Գրածիս մեջ սփոյլերներ կան, ափսոս կլինի։

Միշտ երբ իր գրածներից ինչ որ բան եմ կարդում, մի քսան անգամ զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց կարար մարդու մտքով սենց բան անցներ, էն որ ինքը համ աբսուրդ ա, համ որ մի քիչ շատ ես մտածում, լրիվ ռեալ իրականության տարբերակներ են, համ էլ միշտ կա ներքին տրամաբանություն, ներքին օրենքներ, որոնք չեն խախտվում (ինչն իմ համար ֆենտզի ու սայֆայ ոճերում ամենակարևորն ա)։ Բացի դրանից միշտ կան դետալներ, որոնք էլի լիքը մտածելու տեղ են տալիս։

Պատմությունը Լեոնարդ Նիշերի մասին ա, ում տարել էին հոգեբուժարան՝ երևի ագրեսիվ ու գռեհիկ վարքի համար։ Էնտեղ Նիշերը հոգեբույժին պատմում ա, որ ինքը հայտնվել էր ապագայում, որտեղ մարդկանց համար սեքսը չուներ էն իմաստը, ինչ հիմա։ Մարդիկ կարողացել էին հանեն սեքսուալ վարքից որոշ բնազդային կոմպոնենտներ ու էդ պատճառով սեքսը մի կողմից դարձել ա առօրեական երևույթ, մյուս կողմից ինքը սեքսուալություն չի մեր պատկերացմամբ, այլ, ոնց ասում ա Նիշերը՝ "felt like a pure ocean of love, compassion, and understanding".
Վերադառնալուց հետո Նիշերը միանգամից չի գիտակցել, որ անցյալում ա ու սկսել ա իրան նույն ձևով պահել, ոնց ապագայում էր։

Դրանից հետո նկարագրված ա, թե հոգեբույժն ինչ ա մտածում։ 
Բնականաբար սկզբում հոգեբույժը չի հավատում Նիշերին, բայց հետո, երբ տուն ա գնում ու ավելի մանրամասն ա մտածում էդ ապագայի մասին, էդքան իրեն էդ ավելի ռեալ ա թվում։ Արդյունքում որոշում ա հետ գա ու ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով մի անգամ էլ տեսնի Նիշերին (խուժաններ, հասկացաք չէ՞)։ Երբ վերադառնում ա, տեսնում ա, որ Նիշերն էլ պալատում չի, իսկ անվտանգության աշխատակիցը շորերն ա հագնում (էլի հասկացաք, չէ՞, խուժաններ)։  Իսկ Նիշերը երևի դուրս ա եկել, որ "Սիրո խոսքը" տարածի։

Հիմա ի՞նչն ա էս պատմության մեջ ամենաշեքլիականը՝ Մենք չգիտենք Նիշերն ապագայում եղել ա, թե չէ, մենք մենակ գիտենք, թե ինչ ա պատմել ինքը հոգեբույժին։ Երևի պետք չի հավատալ փողոցում մարդկանց բռնաբարելու փորձ կատարած ամեն մեկին։ Բայց անկախ էդ ամեն ինչի իրական լինելուց՝ Նիշերի պահվածքն ու խոսքերը շրջապատում բոլորի վրա ազդում են, ինչի մասին վկայում ա հոգեբույժի վերադառնալն ու պահակների վարքը։

Մյուս կողմից՝ ի՞նչ ազդեցություն կունենա էս ապագայի վրա։ Հնարավոր ա, որ էս ամեն ինչն իրական էր ու ավելի շուտ կստեղծվի էդ ուտոպիան, դրա մարգարեն դառնա Նիշերը։ 
Կամ էլ Նիշերն ուղղակի հոգեկան հիվանդ էր, ում պատճառով կփոխվի աշխարհը (տենց դեպքեր արդեն ունեցել ենք, if you know what I mean).

Մինչև ինչ-որ աստիճանի բաց ավարտը միշտ լավ բան ա)

----------

boooooooom (28.08.2019), ivy (22.08.2019), Sambitbaba (22.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

Ֆրիմեն, դու էդ պատմվածքի մեջ ոնց որ թե ավելի շատ բան ես տեսել, քան ես: Ու էս գրածդ մեկնաբանությունն էլ ավելի եմ հավանել, քան հենց պատմվածքը:

Ազատ սեռական վարքի երանություն լինելն, իմ կարծիքով, ուռճացված թեմա է, ու չեմ հավատում, թե էդպիսի ապագան մարդկության համար ավելի լավը կլիներ։ Ոչ էլ նրան եմ հավատում, թե սեռականության էդպիսի դրսևորումը կարող է թվալ "like a pure ocean of love, compassion, and understanding": Բայց դե սա զուտ իմ անձնական վերաբերմունքն է թեմային:

----------


## տեսիլք

Ինձ բաժին ընկած պատմվածքը խախանդ ժանրից էր, քարով գլուխ ջարդել, դանակով  աչք հանել, խեղդել, բռնաբարել ու նմանատիպ գործողությունների բանը չհասավ,  ընենց որ եթե անշառ գործ եք ուզում կարդալ, էս ինքնա որ կա  :Wink:  Պատմվածքը դանիական հուգա կոչված երջանկության մեխանիզմի ժանգոտած կողմերի մասին ա,  թե ոնց են անձնական նախասիրությունները ու առաջնահերթությունները սխմվում  էդ գործիքի տակ հանուն ընհանուր լավի, ու թե ոնց ա էդ զսպվածությունը  վերածվում մաղձի։ Կարդալուց թաքուն հույս ունեի, որ վերջում գլխավոր հերոսը  մի կտրուկ քայլ ի  վերջո կձեռնարկեր էդ ճահճուտից դուրս գալու համար, բայց իզուր: Մտածում  էի՝ կարող ա՞  ինչ որ դետալ բաց եմ թողել, որ ավարտը կարելի էր այլ կերպ հասկանալ. նորից  կարդալը էլի չփրկեց դրությունը։ 
Ապրեն ղրկողները, կազմակերպողը,  բաժանողը ու դե իհարկե՝ ընթերցողը :Smile:

----------

ivy (22.08.2019), Sambitbaba (22.08.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (01.09.2019)

----------


## Freeman

> Ֆրիմեն, դու էդ պատմվածքի մեջ ոնց որ թե ավելի շատ բան ես տեսել, քան ես: Ու էս գրածդ մեկնաբանությունն էլ ավելի եմ հավանել, քան հենց պատմվածքը:
> 
> Ազատ սեռական վարքի երանություն լինելն, իմ կարծիքով, ուռճացված թեմա է, ու չեմ հավատում, թե էդպիսի ապագան մարդկության համար ավելի լավը կլիներ։ Ոչ էլ նրան եմ հավատում, թե սեռականության էդպիսի դրսևորումը կարող է թվալ "like a pure ocean of love, compassion, and understanding": Բայց դե սա զուտ իմ անձնական վերաբերմունքն է թեմային:


Իմ կարծիքով էլ ա ուռճացված թեմա, երևի դրա համար էի կողմնակի բաների վրա կենտրոնացել ։Դ
Իսկ էն հոգեբույժի պահը ալամ աշխարհի ամենահետաքրքիր թեման ա, թե ոնց կարաս պարզես՝ մարդն ապագա գնա՞ց, թե՞ ուղղակի տենց ա մտածում։ Ի՞նչ անել եթե տենց ա մտածում, համոզել որ ինքը սխալ ա՞, թե՞ թողել տենց ապրի իր սուբյեկտիվ իրականության մեջ ու ո՞ր պահից ա իմ սուբյեկտիվ իրականությունն իրանինից կարևոր։

----------

boooooooom (28.08.2019), ivy (22.08.2019), LisBeth (22.08.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

> *Ֆրիմեն, դու էդ պատմվածքի մեջ ոնց որ թե ավելի շատ բան ես տեսել, քան ես:* Ու էս գրածդ մեկնաբանությունն էլ ավելի եմ հավանել, քան հենց պատմվածքը:
> 
> Ազատ սեռական վարքի երանություն լինելն, իմ կարծիքով, ուռճացված թեմա է, ու չեմ հավատում, թե էդպիսի ապագան մարդկության համար ավելի լավը կլիներ։ Ոչ էլ նրան եմ հավատում, թե սեռականության էդպիսի դրսևորումը կարող է թվալ "like a pure ocean of love, compassion, and understanding": Բայց դե սա զուտ իմ անձնական վերաբերմունքն է թեմային:


 Այ որ դու էլ կողմնակի բաների վրա կենտրոնանայիր տենց չէր լինի։ 
Իմ կարծիքով, հարցը նրանում ա որ հերոսը հայտնվել էր ապագայում, որտեղ խաղաղ ուտոպիական միջավայր էլ բազմաթիվ ասպեկտներով, բայց մենակ սեռական ասպեկտը հետը բերեց։)) Չտես գնաց տես, դառավ աջբատես։ Սենց լիքը դետալային պահեր կան որ կարելի ա մտածել, ու եզրահանգել։
 Էս պատմվածքը հումորային, թեթև գործ ա որ ձեռի հետ էլ ուղեղ ա խուտուտ տալիս։

----------

boooooooom (28.08.2019), ivy (22.08.2019), Sambitbaba (22.08.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

Նավաստռոյկան էս ինչ նոստալգիկ ու միառժամանակ ներկա իրականության տարեր պարունակող գործ էր։ Լիքը իրոնիա ու հումորի հետ մեկտեղ սովետական կյանքի տիպիկ նկարագրություններ, ու գոյություն քարշ տվող մարդիկ և հավերը իհարկե։)) Էն որ սոված փորին լիքը ցուցամոլություն, էն որ դեֆիցիտ ու մուրազը որ վերջին հնարքով հասնում են, իտոգում աբսուրդ իրադրության մեջ մնում ա փորները։ Սենց մի պատմվածք էր։ Գրված էր թեթև, առանց ավելորդ դրամատիզմի ու ճոխացումների։

 Հ.Գ. ակնոցը քթի վրա իջացնող ինդիվիդը որ միակն ա, իսկ մնացածները շատ են, ահագին տարածված ու տիպիկ կերպար ա, որ գոյությունը պահպանել ա, հրաշք կերպով։

----------

ivy (22.08.2019), Նիկեա (22.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

Նավաստրոյկան միակ գործն էր, որ ինձ ստիպելով եմ մինչև վերջ կարդացել: Չէր ուտվում էս գործն անգլերենով կամ էլ ուղղակի հեղինակի գրելաոճը հեչ իմը չէր, ամեն դեպքում չհավանեցի ստեղծագործությունը:
Բայց հուսով եմ՝ Ռուբին նույնքան հետաքրքրությամբ կկարդա, ինչքան Լիզը:

----------


## LisBeth

Հաջորդը ուրեմն անձրևոտ քաղաքի մասին, կարճ, պարզ շարադրված պատմվածք՝ օտարություն(ստեղ համ շրջապատից տարբերվելու, համ էլ ոնց հասկացա այլ երկրի սոցիալական կյանքին ինտեգրվելու իմաստներով), հարմարվելու փորձեր, անտեսված լինելու, օգտագործված լինելու զգացում, ատելի լինելու զգացում, ու դե կարմիր բոտիներ... անկեղծ էր ամենը մի տեսակ։

----------


## LisBeth

> Նավաստրոյկան միակ գործն էր, որ ինձ ստիպելով եմ մինչև վերջ կարդացել: Չէր ուտվում էս գործն անգլերենով կամ էլ ուղղակի հեղինակի գրելաոճը հեչ իմը չէր, ամեն դեպքում չհավանեցի ստեղծագործությունը:
> Բայց հուսով եմ՝ Ռուբին նույնքան հետաքրքրությամբ կկարդա, ինչքան Լիզը:


Կար տենց բան, Աբգարյան, որ կարդում էինք զուտ էդ պատճառով չկարողացա, որ հոգեհարազատ բաների մասին օտար լեզվով էր խոսում։ Բայց ստեղ էդ խորդուբորդերը կարելի ա հաղթահարել, կարճ ծավալի մեջ ու պատմությունը տեսնել։ Բայց կարծում եմ եթե ռուսերեն լիներ ավելի լավ կլիներ։

----------


## Progart

Սև կատուն էր ինձ բաժին ընկել։
իհարկե մռայլ գործ ա։
շատ չմանրանալու համար միանգամից ասեմ, որ պատմվածքում ինձ համար մեկ առանցքային սիմվոլ կա՝ հրդեհից հետո, քանդվում են բոլոր պատերը, բացի մեկից, որի վրա կատվի պատկերն էր։ ենթադրել ա տալիս, որ եթե պայմանականորեն տունը վերցնեմ որպես նախկին կյանքի/անցյալի խորհրդանիշ, որը փլվեց մեղք գործելուց հետո, ապա այնուամենայնիվ, նույնիսկ անցյալի փլուզումից հետո՝ մեղքը շարունակում էր գոյություն ունենալ։ ու սա իր առաջին «առերեսվելն ա» մեղքին։ ու իհարկե, սրան էլ պիտի հաջորդեր էդ մեղքի տակից դուրս գալու փորձը, որն էլ՝ բնականաբար, պիտի ավարտվեր ավելի մեծ մեղքով։
էս պատի դրվագը շատ հետաքրքիր ա, հիմա նաեւ կարելի ա էս պատը որպես ներքին պատ հասկանալ, իսկ մյուս մեղքը՝ էս պատը քանդելու միջոց։

իրականում, չնայած պուճուրիկ պատմվածք ա, բայց մեջը լիքը զուգահեռներ կարելի ա տանել․ օրինակ հիմա մտքովս անցնում ա, որ կատվի մի աչքը կարելի էր զուգահեռ տանել «ամենատես աչքին», որն էլ կարող էր անընդհատ մեղք գործելու դրդել ու սենց շարունակ։
սրան էլ գումարած՝ պատմությունը «առօրեական» համարելը
բայց էս պատմվածքից հետո կիսատություն ա մնում, քանի որ մեղքի հետ ոչ մի տեսակի հաշտեցում չի լինում, փոխարենը պատմվածքը «մատնիչին» մեղադրելով էլ վերջանում ա, որն էլ հիմք ա տալիս մտածելու, որ այ, եթե չվերջանար, էլի մեղք էր լինելու եւ այլն, եւ այլն։

պատմվածքը երեք թե չորս տարի առաջ էի կարդացել, մի ժամանակ շատ էր տարել ինձ էս մեղքի թեման։
շնորհակալություն սանտայիս ու իհարկե ivy-ին, քանի որ շատ ճիշտ պահի ինձ հիշեցրեց էս գործի մասին, երբ «ոճիր եւ պատիժ»֊ն էի վերընթերցում ու էլի էս մեղքերի մասին մտքերը գերակշռող էին դարձել։ շատ հետաքրքիր զուգահեռներ ա գնաց ընթացքում։

հ․գ․ չեմ կարող չնշել, որ շատ հաճելի էր, որ պոն ինձ բաժին հասավ, տենց ազատվեցի տրամաբանական եւ կապված կարծիք կամ մեկնաբանություն գրելու բեռից։

----------

boooooooom (28.08.2019), ivy (23.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Հաջորդը ուրեմն անձրևոտ քաղաքի մասին, կարճ, պարզ շարադրված պատմվածք՝ օտարություն(ստեղ համ շրջապատից տարբերվելու, համ էլ ոնց հասկացա այլ երկրի սոցիալական կյանքին ինտեգրվելու իմաստներով), հարմարվելու փորձեր, անտեսված լինելու, օգտագործված լինելու զգացում, ատելի լինելու զգացում, ու դե կարմիր բոտիներ... անկեղծ էր ամենը մի տեսակ։


Պիտի որ շուտով էս գործի հայերեն թարգմանությունը հայտնվի Ակումբում: Խոստացել են, տեսնենք  :Smile:

----------

LisBeth (23.08.2019)

----------


## Freeman

Նավաստրոյկան փորձեցի, անսովոր էր տենց բան կարդալն անգլերենով, կիսատ եմ թողնում ։Դ
Եթե հասցնեմ Sambitbaba-ին բաժին ընկածը կփորձեմ։

----------


## ivy

Ռուբի, Բյուր, Նիկեա, դուք էլ գրեք ձեր պատմվածքների մասին:

----------


## ivy

Էլ բան չկա՞ պատմվածքների մասին ասելու  :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> Էլ բան չկա՞ պատմվածքների մասին ասելու


Ես կարդում եմ դեռ ։)
 Պոի մասին առանձնակի ասելու բան չկա, էս պատմվածքը վաղուց եմ կարդացել, լավն ա, բայց իմ սիրածը The Tell-Tale Heart֊ն ա։ 
Ոնց որ էս պատմվածքը հատուկ ընտրած լինի, որպես նվեր կոնկրետ մարդու։))
Մնացածները կարդալուն պես կգրեմ, շտապելու պատճառ չկա կարծես, մասնակիցները դեռ ընթացքի մեջ են։

----------

ivy (24.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

Բյուրը՝ իր պատմվածքի մասին.




> Անձրևն օտար երկրում օտար լինելու, չընդունված, չընկալված լինելու մասին ա։ Նկարագրություններն ահագին սիրուն էին ու իրական։ Կերպարներն ահավոր ծանոթ էին՝ թե՛ Ռայները, թե՛ Ռայների մաման, չնայած որ էդպիսի կերպարների հանդիպելու համար հեչ պարտադիր չի օտար անձրևոտ երկրում լինել. իրանք ամեն տեղ կան։ Վերջաբանը մի քիչ հիասթափեցնող էր. ահագին հին ու ձանձրալի տրյուկ։ Ամեն դեպքում, հեղինակն ահագին հետաքրքրեց։ Ուրիշ գործեր էլ կփորփրեմ։ Ու շնորհակալություն սանտային։

----------


## Ruby Rue

*Maria Reva - Novostroika

*Պատմվածքն օրեր առաջ եմ կարդացել, բայց երկար մտածում էի, թե ինչ գրեմ, արդյոք հավանել եմ, թե չէ։
Ինչևէ, պատմվածքը մի սովետական շենքում ապրող բնակիչների մասին է, ովքեր օրեր շարունակ ջեռուցում չունեն։ Երբ բնակիչներից մեկը՝ Դանիիլ Իվանովիչը բոլոր բնակիչների անունից սկսում է պետական մարմիններին դիմել, «պարզվում է», որ նրանց բնակության հասցեն գոյություն չունի։ Հենց էդպես․ չկա, քանի որ համապատասխան թղթեր չկան։

Տիպիկ սովետ էր պատմվածքը․ ես ԽՍՀՄ-ից հետո եմ ծնվել, բայց ամբողջ մանկությունս լի ա եղել տատիկ-պապիկների, հարևան բարեկամների խոսակցություններով։ Ուստի էս պատմվածքում ինչ-որ տարօրինակ, սառն ու անսովոր նոստալգիա կար, քանի որ հիշեցնում էր էն օրերը, երբ տանը մի սենյակ էր տաք, ջեռուցում չկար, նստում ենք փայտե վառարանի շուրջ (որի համար որպես «կպչան» հիմնականում ծառայում էին կոմունիզմի վերաբերյալ գրքերը) ու մեծերը խոսում էին։ Պատմում էին, թե ինչպես էր սովետում, թե ինչպես փող կար, իսկ ապրանք չկար ու շարունակում էին կարոտել Սովետը։ Ես չէի հասկանում, թե ինչ կար կարոտելու, հիմա էլ չեմ հասկանում, բայց էս պատմվածքը հենց էնպիսի մի պատմություն էր, որ կարող էի տատիկիցս կամ մեր հարևանից լսած լինել։

Գրելաոճը իմը չէր, բայց ամենամեծ խանգարող հանգամանքը պատմության անգլերեն լինելն էր։ Շատ տարօրինակ ա էսքա՜ն տիպիկ սովետական պատմությունն այլ լեզվով կարդալը։ Անընդհատ մտքումս ռուսերեն ու հայերեն էի թարգմանում, էդպես մի քիչ հարթվում էր լեզվական խոչընդոտը, բայց դե, Aunt Lena-ն ու՜ր, Լենա ծյոծյան ուր։ 

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ սանտայիս հետաքրքիր պատմվածքի համար, հատկապես, որ իմ կամքով կարդացողը չէի։

----------

Freeman (25.08.2019), ivy (25.08.2019), Sambitbaba (25.08.2019), Նիկեա (26.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

Նիկեան էլ շուտով կգրի իր պատմվածքի մասին, դրանից հետո կհայտնեմ, թե ով ումից էր ստացել իր «նվերը»:
Իսկ ինքներդ չե՞ք ուզում գուշակել, թե որ պատմվածքն ով ուղարկած կլիներ  :Smile: 

Dorthe Nors "Hygge: The Dark Side of Danish Comfort"-ը, ինձ թվում է, դժվար չի գուշակել, իսկ մնացա՞ծը:

----------


## ivy

Քանի որ Նիկեային ճանապարհին կորցրեցինք, մյուսների ակտիվությունն էլ կորչելուց շատ չի տարբերվում (ինչպես սովորաբար լինում է մեր թաղերում), ամփոփում եմ գրքասանտան:

Սանտաները  :Smile: 

LisBeth-ին՝ *Freeman*-ից
_Alastair Reynolds "Beyond the Aquila Rift"_

Նիկեային՝ *ivy*-ից
_Nancy Fulda "Movement"_

Sambitbaba-ին՝ *Progart*-ից
_Լևոն Խեչոյան «Հողի դողը»_

ivy-ին՝ *Sambitbaba*-ից
_Robert Fisher "The Knight in Rusty Armor"_

Progart-ին՝ *Ruby Rue*-ից
_Edgar Allan Poe "The Black Cat"_

տեսիլքին՝ *StrangeLittleGirl*-ից
_Dorthe Nors "Hygge: The Dark Side of Danish Comfort"_ 

StrangeLittleGirl-ին՝ *Նիկեա*յից
_Ana Kordzaia-Samadashvili "Rain"_ 

Freeman-ին՝ *LisBeth*-ից
_Robert Sheckley "The Future Lost"_ 

Ruby Rue-ին՝ *տեսիլք*ից
_Maria Reva "Novostroïka"_

----------

LisBeth (27.08.2019), Mr. Annoying (02.09.2019), Progart (28.08.2019), Sambitbaba (27.08.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

Քանի որ մնացածներն էլ կարդացել եմ (նույնիսկ ասպետի հեքիաթը), մի երկու բառով յուրաքանչյուրի մասին ասեմ․․․

 Դանիական կոմֆորտի մութ կողմերի մասին մի տաղտկալի պատմություն ա բացահայտում։ Ինձ համար խորթ էր էս ամենը, կարծում եմ դրա համար էդ խնդիրն էլ չափազանցված ա աչքիս թվում։ Վսյո

 Ահա և նա․․․ ասպետի մասին երկար հեքիաթը, որ զարմանալիորեն արագ կարդացվեց։ Սկզբում մուլտ էի պատկերացնում մտքումս, կարիկատուռնի կերպարներով, հետո սկսվեց էն ինչ սովորաբար լինում ա հեքիրաթ կարդալուց, ես սկսեցի կռվել հեքիաթում արտահայտված մտքերի հետ ու ժամանակն աննկատ անցավ։ Ամենաթեժ կռվի տեսարաններից մեկը՝ 
 - նապաստակը ուղղակի երջանիկ ա, որ ինքը նապաստակ ա։  Օ՜, րիլի, տեսնես երբ փամփլիկ հետույքը գայլի բերանում ա, նույնպես երջանի՞կ ա, որ ինքը նապաստակ ա։ Թե խոսքի դեմ չէր լինի խոտ լինել։ Չէ սպասի՛, սպասի՛, երևի կուզենար արջ լիներ, որ գայլի գլուխը մի բերան աներ։ Ահ․․ իսկ նապաստակները երջանիկ լինո՞ւմ են վաբշե, երևի հա, որ տենց արագ են բազմանում։ Չնայած, հենա դանիացիք էլ են երջանիկ, բայց մութ կողմերը չեն թողում որ բազմանան 
 կամ հերթական միտքը՝
 - Նա այևս չի կարողանալու միս ուտել քանի որ դա կնշանակի իր ընկերներին ուտել։ 
 Էս արքայազնի բանը բուրդ ա, եթե սկսեց բույսերի հետ էլ խոսել։ Բայց, պարզվեց, հեղինակը խորամանկ տիպ ա, ու որոշել ա որ ծառերը խոսքի ստեղծված են, որ իրենց պտուղներով անվճար կիսվեն սաղի հետ։ Տեսնես նախապես խորհրդակցե՞լ ա ծառերի հետ։ 

 Ոբշըմ, սենց արյունալի տեսարաններ էին, որոնց ժամանակ կասկածի դևը, որ իմ քիփն ա, փսփսում էր որ Սամն ա ուղարկել  :Smile: ։ Բուն գործի մասին, եթե հեքիաթային կամուֆլյաժը հանես վրայից, սովորական մի պատմություն ա, մի ամբիցիոզ տղամարդու մասին, ով ուզում էր որ իրենով բոլորը հիանան, և ով, անցավ քավարանը՝ սրանից աչքիս դաժը հեքիաթում չես խուսափի, որոշեց, որ վերագտել ա իրեն։ 

 Հողի դողը մի հատ հոգեվիճակ-պատմվածք ա, որ ստեղծվում ա որոշակի բառերի շատությունից։ Աղմկոտ, տեղ տեղ ապաթիկ, հուսահատ, սահմանին հասնող, չհատող ու ինձ համար ինքը Սերովբեին փնտրող մարդը ոնց որ լինի, ուզում եմ որ գնա, իսկ ինքը հետ ա գալիս ու նույն հարցերը տալիս։

 Տարբերվող աղջկա պատմվածքը․․․ առաջին դեմքից, շատ սիրուն պատմություն ա, այն մասին թե ինչքան յուրահատուկ ա ընկալում աշխարը հերոսուհին, ինչպես ա հոսում ժամանակն իր համար, մտքի հետաքրիր ընթացքը, բառերի հանդեպ չսերն ու պարելու հանդեպ սերը․․․ իսկ ծնողներն ուզում ֆիքսել իրան՝ հետն էլ ամեն մեկը իր մեթոդներով, որոնք ըստ հաշվարկների միշտ նույն արդյունքն էին տալիս: Ախր չի ուզում ինքը նոր պարի կոշիկներ ու վերջ․․․

 Իտոգներ՝ ափսոս որ չհասցրի շուտ գրեմ, սաղիդ համարյա գուշակել էի  :LOL:  
 Շնորհակալություններս։ 
 Freeman քեզ մի հատ պաչիկ եմ պարտք, ուզես չուզես  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (28.08.2019), ivy (27.08.2019), Progart (28.08.2019), Sambitbaba (28.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Տարբերվող աղջկա պատմվածքը․․․ առաջին դեմքից, շատ սիրուն պատմություն ա, այն մասին թե ինչքան յուրահատուկ ա ընկալում աշխարը հերոսուհին, ինչպես ա հոսում ժամանակն իր համար, մտքի հետաքրիր ընթացքը, բառերի հանդեպ չսերն ու պարելու հանդեպ սերը․․․ իսկ ծնողներն ուզում ֆիքսել իրան՝ հետն էլ ամեն մեկը իր մեթոդներով, որոնք ըստ հաշվարկների միշտ նույն արդյունքն էին տալիս: Ախր չի ուզում ինքը նոր պարի կոշիկներ ու վերջ․․․


Nancy Fulda-ի գրած ''Movement“ պատմվածքն աուտիզմի թեմայով երբևէ կարդացածս ամենալավ ու ամենասիրուն ստեղծագործությունն էր, որն ուզեցի կիսել ակումբցիների հետ, հատկապես որ աուտիզմի թեման վերջերս ակտիվ էր Ակումբում, մտածեցի՝ գուցե մի քանիսին հետաքրքիր լինի: 
Ուրախ եմ, որ գոնե մեկը կարդաց ու արձագանքեց  :Smile:

----------


## boooooooom

Շեքլիի "The Future Lost"-ը հետաքրքիր էր, մտածացրեց ահագին, բայց կիսատ էր։ Ես մտքով մի 400 տարի էլ առաջ գնացի իրա գնացածից, լիքը բան էր փոխվել...

----------

ivy (28.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Շեքլիի "The Future Lost"-ը հետաքրքիր էր, մտածացրեց ահագին, բայց կիսատ էր։ Ես մտքով մի 400 տարի էլ առաջ գնացի իրա գնացածից, *լիքը բան էր փոխվել*...


Պատմիր, ինչեր ես տեսել, ինչն էր փոխվել  :Smile: 

Պատմվածքներ կարդալու ու քննարկելու էս նախագիծը կարող է ահագին հավես բան լինել, ափսոս, որ ակտիվությունը քիչ է:
Եթե մի քիչ շարժ լիներ ու հետաքրքրություն, էլի կկազմակերպեի:

----------


## boooooooom

> Պատմիր, ինչեր ես տեսել, ինչն էր փոխվել


Դե իմ հաշվարկներով  :LOL:  պիտի որ մի քանի հարյուր տարի նման ազատ սեռական կյանքից, ու էդ ամենը էդ աստիճան սովորական բան սարքելուց հետո, պիտի որ "հետ նահանջ" սկսվեր։ Մինչ այդ գիտությունը դեղահաբեր կստեղծեր, որոնք խմողին մի քանի ժամանոց հաճույք կտային, առանց ֆիզիկական ջանքերի։ Միգուցե դրանից միջին վիճ. մարդը ավելի կգիրանար, բայց հավանական ա որ դա էլ մի այլ դեղահաբով կկարգավորվեր (սենց գրում եմ, ու մտահոգվում եմ էդ օրերի համար): Մոտավորապես էս կարգի ինչ որ բան։
Բայց դե էս ամենի հետ տիեզերքի մասով ահագին առաջ գնացած կլինեին, վիրտուալ աշխարհներ, կիսառոբոտ մարդիկ...

----------


## ivy

> Դե իմ հաշվարկներով  պիտի որ մի քանի հարյուր տարի նման ազատ սեռական կյանքից, ու էդ ամենը էդ աստիճան սովորական բան սարքելուց հետո, պիտի որ "հետ նահանջ" սկսվեր։ Մինչ այդ գիտությունը դեղահաբեր կստեղծեր, որոնք խմողին մի քանի ժամանոց հաճույք կտային, առանց ֆիզիկական ջանքերի։ Միգուցե դրանից միջին վիճ. մարդը ավելի կգիրանար, բայց հավանական ա որ դա էլ մի այլ դեղահաբով կկարգավորվեր (սենց գրում եմ, ու մտահոգվում եմ էդ օրերի համար): Մոտավորապես էս կարգի ինչ որ բան։
> Բայց դե էս ամենի հետ տիեզերքի մասով ահագին առաջ գնացած կլինեին, վիրտուալ աշխարհներ, կիսառոբոտ մարդիկ...


Սեռական հաճույքն, իմ կարծիքով, մեծ կապ ունի զուգընկերոջ ֆիզիկական մոտիկությունը զգալու հետ. դա ոչ մի հաբով չես փոխարինի, ոնց որ մաստուրբացիան չի կարող տալ նույն հաճույքը,  որովհետև այլ մարդու մոտիկությունն ու ներառվածությունը բացակայում է: Նենց որ, հույս ունեմ մարդիկ ապագայում էդ կարգի չեն անկապանա, որ զուգընկերոջը հաբերով փոխարինեն  :Jpit:

----------


## Գաղթական

Գործերը դեռ չեմ կարդացել:

Բայց վերջին դիալոգի հետ կապված՝ Black Mirror-ի 5-րդ սեզոնի Striking Vipers էպիզոդի կոնցեպտն ինձ ավելի ա դուր գալիս )))

----------


## ivy

> Գործերը դեռ չեմ կարդացել:
> 
> Բայց վերջին դիալոգի հետ կապված՝ Black Mirror-ի 5-րդ սեզոնի Striking Vipers էպիզոդի կոնցեպտն ինձ ավելի ա դուր գալիս )))


Ոնց հասկացա՝ ֆիլմը նրա մասին էր, թե ոնց են երկու տղամարդ իրար հետ վիրտուալ խաղում պարբերաբար սեքս անում՝ մեկը կնոջ դերում, ընդ որում իրականում իրար նկատմամբ ոչ մի սեռական ձգողություն չունեն: Տղամարդկանցից մեկի մոտ էլ մեղքի ու սխալ բան անելու զգացողություն է առաջանում իր կնոջ հանդեպ, հատկապես, որ սեռական ցանկությունը կնոջ նկատմամբ թուլանում է: Կինն էլ վերջն իմանում է՝ ինչն ինչոց է, ու պայմանավորվում են, որ ամուսինը կարող է շարունակել վիրտուալ խաղում սեքս անել իր ընկերոջ կին պերսոնաժի հետ, բայց տարվա մեջ մի անգամ՝ որպես ծննդյան օրվա նվեր: Իսկ էդ ընթացքում էլ կինը կարող է գնալ բար ու ինտիմ հանդիպումներ ունենալ անծանոթների հետ: 
«Մեր սիրուն ընտանիքը» թեմայի մեջ:
Հիմա էսքանից ո՞ր մասն է դուրդ եկել, որ ասում ես՝ «կոնցեպտը» հավանում ես  :Jpit: 

Իսկ ես ու Բումը Շեքլիի "The Future Lost" կարճլիկ պատմվածքի մասին էինք խոսում, որը նրա մասին է, թե ոնց է մեկն ընկնում ապագա՝ 400 տարի անց, ու տեսնում, որ մարդիկ լրիվ ազատ սեռական կյանքով են ապրում՝ առանց որևէ պայմանականությունների: Բումն էլ դեռ մտքով մի 400 տարի էլ էր առաջ գնացել ու արդեն սեքսը փոխարինող հաբերից էր խոսում...

Էստեղ կարող ես կարդալ պատմվածքը, մի 5-10 րոպե է տևում.

Robert Sheckley "The Future Lost" (էջ 45)
Ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը՝ Роберт Шекли "Не надеясь на будущее"

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ոնց հասկացա՝ ֆիլմը նրա մասին էր, թե ոնց են երկու տղամարդ իրար հետ վիրտուալ խաղում պարբերաբար սեքս անում՝ մեկը կնոջ դերում, ընդ որում իրականում իրար նկատմամբ ոչ մի սեռական ձգողություն չունեն: Տղամարդկանցից մեկի մոտ էլ մեղքի ու սխալ բան անելու զգացողություն է առաջանում իր կնոջ հանդեպ, հատկապես, որ սեռական ցանկությունը կնոջ նկատմամբ թուլանում է: Կինն էլ վերջն իմանում է՝ ինչն ինչոց է, ու պայմանավորվում են, որ ամուսինը կարող է շարունակել վիրտուալ խաղում սեքս անել իր ընկերոջ կին պերսոնաժի հետ, բայց տարվա մեջ մի անգամ՝ որպես ծննդյան օրվա նվեր: Իսկ էդ ընթացքում էլ կինը կարող է գնալ բար ու ինտիմ հանդիպումներ ունենալ անծանոթների հետ: 
> «Մեր սիրուն ընտանիքը» թեմայի մեջ:
> Հիմա էսքանից ո՞ր մասն է դուրդ եկել, որ ասում ես՝ «կոնցեպտը» հավանում ես 
> 
> Իսկ ես ու Բումը Շեքլիի "The Future Lost" կարճլիկ պատմվածքի մասին էինք խոսում, որը նրա մասին է, թե ոնց է մեկն ընկնում ապագա՝ 400 տարի անց, ու տեսնում, որ մարդիկ լրիվ ազատ սեռական կյանքով են ապրում՝ առանց որևէ պայմանականությունների: Բումն էլ դեռ մտքով մի 400 տարի էլ էր առաջ գնացել ու արդեն սեքսը փոխարինող հաբերից էր խոսում...
> 
> Էստեղ կարող ես կարդալ պատմվածքը, մի 5-10 րոպե է տևում.
> 
> Robert Sheckley "The Future Lost" (էջ 45)
> Ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը՝ Роберт Шекли "Не надеясь на будущее"


Բայց ոնց եմ սիրում էս Այվիին )))
:լօվէ

Ընգեր, դրա համար էի վերջին դիալոգին հղում տալուց առաջ նշել, թե գործերը դեռ չեմ կարդացել, որ տպավորություն չստեղծվեր իբր ասածս էդ դիալոգի պատմվածքին վերաբերող հատվածի մասով ա:

Իսկ, եթե դիալոգի պատմվածքային հատվածը հանենք, տակը մնում ա Բումի պատկերացրած սեռական հաճույքի հաբի մասն ու քո արձագանքը դրան:

ՈՒ որ սենց ենք նայում՝ պարզ ա դառնում, թե նշածս էպիզոդից ինչն ի նկատի ունեի.
Այն է՝ իրական սեռական հարաբերությանը փոխարինող ոչ թե հաբ, այլ՝ բոլոր զգացմունքները պարգևող վիրտուալը՝ առանց հետևանքների, պարտավորությունների, հիվանդությունների, դավաճանությունների (սա նայած, թե ով ոնց ա ընկալում) և այլն

----------

ivy (28.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հետաքրքիր ա, որ ինքը միաժամանակ հա՛մ տղամարդկային օրգազմն ա ապրում, հա՛մ կանացի

----------


## ivy

> Հետաքրքիր ա, որ ինքը միաժամանակ հա՛մ տղամարդկային օրգազմն ա ապրում, հա՛մ կանացի


Էդ էլ երևի բոլոր տղամարդկանց գաղտնի ֆանտազիան է  :Jpit: 

Հիշեցնեմ, որ թեման պատմվածքների քննարկման համար է նախատեսված, շատ չշեղվենք  :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էդ էլ երևի բոլոր տղամարդկանց գաղտնի ֆանտազիան է


Բոլոր տղամարդկանց գաղտնի ֆանտազիան՝ մտավ, արագ գործն արեց, խաղից դուրս եկավ, շուռ եկավ քնելու՝ առանց երկար-բարակ փիլիսոփայություններ լսելու ՃՃ





> Հիշեցնեմ, որ թեման պատմվածքների քննարկման համար է նախատեսված, շատ չշեղվենք


Օքեյ, պառդոն լիրիկական շեղման համար )))

----------


## ivy

> Բոլոր տղամարդկանց գաղտնի ֆանտազիան՝ մտավ, արագ գործն արեց, խաղից դուրս եկավ, շուռ եկավ քնելու՝ առանց երկար-բարակ փիլիսոփայություններ լսելու ՃՃ


Իսկ Այվիի գաղտնի ֆանտազիան՝ մտան թեմա, արագ կարդացին գործերը, թեկուզ խաղից դուրս, հետո շուռ չեկան, որ գնան քնեն, այլ մնացին թեմայում՝ երկար-բարակ փիլիսոփայելու:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.08.2020)

----------


## Freeman

> Freeman քեզ մի հատ պաչիկ եմ պարտք, ուզես չուզես


Ես էլ եմ պարտք ոնց որ  :Jpit: 

Ասա, որ պատվածքի վերջն շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր էր, քան անիմացիայում։ 
Նու ընթացքում էլ, բայց տենց կտրուկ տարբերություն մենակ վերջում էր։

----------

LisBeth (30.08.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ոնց հասկացա՝ ֆիլմը նրա մասին էր, թե ոնց են երկու տղամարդ իրար հետ վիրտուալ խաղում պարբերաբար սեքս անում՝ մեկը կնոջ դերում, ընդ որում իրականում իրար նկատմամբ ոչ մի սեռական ձգողություն չունեն: Տղամարդկանցից մեկի մոտ էլ մեղքի ու սխալ բան անելու զգացողություն է առաջանում իր կնոջ հանդեպ, հատկապես, որ սեռական ցանկությունը կնոջ նկատմամբ թուլանում է: Կինն էլ վերջն իմանում է՝ ինչն ինչոց է, ու պայմանավորվում են, որ ամուսինը կարող է շարունակել վիրտուալ խաղում սեքս անել իր ընկերոջ կին պերսոնաժի հետ, բայց տարվա մեջ մի անգամ՝ որպես ծննդյան օրվա նվեր: Իսկ էդ ընթացքում էլ կինը կարող է գնալ բար ու ինտիմ հանդիպումներ ունենալ անծանոթների հետ: 
> «Մեր սիրուն ընտանիքը» թեմայի մեջ:
> Հիմա էսքանից ո՞ր մասն է դուրդ եկել, որ ասում ես՝ «կոնցեպտը» հավանում ես 
> 
> Իսկ ես ու Բումը Շեքլիի "The Future Lost" կարճլիկ պատմվածքի մասին էինք խոսում, որը նրա մասին է, թե ոնց է մեկն ընկնում ապագա՝ 400 տարի անց, ու տեսնում, որ մարդիկ լրիվ ազատ սեռական կյանքով են ապրում՝ առանց որևէ պայմանականությունների: Բումն էլ դեռ մտքով մի 400 տարի էլ էր առաջ գնացել ու արդեն սեքսը փոխարինող հաբերից էր խոսում...
> 
> Էստեղ կարող ես կարդալ պատմվածքը, մի 5-10 րոպե է տևում.
> 
> Robert Sheckley "The Future Lost" (էջ 45)
> Ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը՝ Роберт Шекли "Не надеясь на будущее"


  Բանն այն է, որ էդ էպիզոդում զուտ սեքսի մասին չի խոսքը։ Էնտեղ նույնիսկ պահ կա երբ ընկերներից մեկը՝ ամուրին, ասում ա որ ինքը շատերի հետ ա փորձել, բայց նույնը չի, ու մի դրվագում նույնիսկ սեր ա խոստովանում։ Այսինքն ստեղ էմոցիոնալ կապվածության որոշակի մակարդակ կա, մտերմություն, որը ինչ որ ձևով էդ վիրտուալ կապի կատալիզատրն ա դառնում։ 
  Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա կոմպրոմիսին, ինչո՞ւ ոչ, եթե բոլորին այդ որոշումը բավարարում ա։ 

 Բոլոր դեպքերում չեմ կարծում որ սա Շեքլիի պատմվածքի նման զուտ թեորետիկ, հիպերբոլիզացված, ու անհավանական ապագա ա։ Ու մի քիչ ավելի անհանգստացնող, մարդկային տեսակի պահպանման կարևորագույն հարցի տեսանկյունից  :Smile: 

 Հ․Գ․ երեքից քիչ թե շատ նորմալ էպիզոդն էր։ Ձեռի հետ սերիալն էլ քննարկենք։

----------


## LisBeth

> Ես էլ եմ պարտք ոնց որ 
> 
> Ասա, որ պատվածքի վերջն շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր էր, քան անիմացիայում։ 
> Նու ընթացքում էլ, բայց տենց կտրուկ տարբերություն մենակ վերջում էր։


 Արդեն ասել եմ  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (02.09.2019)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

Հողի դողը կարդացի։ Չհասկացա հավանել եմ թե չէ, ասեցի գիրքը գտնեմ։ Գտա։ Ահագին հետաքրքիր էր, հոգեվիճակն էր իրա կռվում ու կռվից հետո, հիշողություններով ու կենդանի՝ օրագրային հատվածներով։ Հողի դողը իրականում մի հատվածն էր օրագրային էջերից՝ «Սև գիրք, ծանր բզեզ» գրքի։ Ու մեջն էլ շատ գծեր կային, որ գրքով անցնում էին, ու զուտ պատմվածքը կարդալուց չէի հասկացել։ Մի խոսքով, եթե ժամանակ ունենաք, կարդացեք, հետաքրքիր գիրք ա։

----------

Freeman (02.09.2019), ivy (02.09.2019), Progart (02.09.2019), Sambitbaba (02.09.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

Ո՞վ ա գալիս պատմվածքասանտա խաղանք  :Smile:

----------

ivy (29.08.2020)

----------


## ivy

Մի քանի հոգի էլ եթե միանա Լիզին, նոր պատմվածքասանտա կանենք:

Մասնակցելու համար պիտի մի պատմվածք ընտրեք ու ներկայացնեք մրցույթին և ձեզ բաժին ընկած մի ուրիշ պատվածք էլ կարդաք, կարծիք գրեք:

Գրանցվեք էստեղ:

----------

LisBeth (29.08.2020)

----------


## Freeman

> Մի քանի հոգի էլ եթե միանա Լիզին, նոր պատմվածքասանտա կանենք:
> 
> Մասնակցելու համար պիտի մի պատմվածք ընտրեք ու ներկայացնեք մրցույթին և ձեզ բաժին ընկած մի ուրիշ պատվածք էլ կարդաք, կարծիք գրեք:
> 
> Գրանցվեք էստեղ:


պըլյուս (որ ուղղակի + էի դնում, ասում էր մի երկու բառ էլ գրի)

----------

ivy (29.08.2020), LisBeth (30.08.2020)

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

Ինձ էլ հաշվի առեք))

----------

ivy (29.08.2020), LisBeth (30.08.2020)

----------


## ivy

Լիզբեթ
Ֆրիմեն
Դեմին մուկիկ

Էլ ո՞վ է ուզում միանալ։

----------


## Freeman

Ես արդեն ընտրել եմ պատմվածք, մի բան արեք:
Ivy դու չես մասնակցու՞մ

----------


## ivy

> Ես արդեն ընտրել եմ պատմվածք, մի բան արեք:
> Ivy դու չես մասնակցու՞մ


Օքեյ, դե ես էլ կմասնակցեմ, որ գոնե 4 լինենք։

Էսօր թեման կբացեմ․ դու կարող ես արդեն պատմվածքդ ուղարկել։
 @Դեղին մուկիկ, դու ի՞նչ լեզուներով ես կարդում։

----------

LisBeth (30.08.2020)

----------


## Freeman

> Օքեյ, դե ես էլ կմասնակցեմ, որ գոնե 4 լինենք։
> 
> Էսօր թեման կբացեմ․ դու կարող ես արդեն պատմվածքդ ուղարկել։
>  @Դեղին մուկիկ, դու ի՞նչ լեզուներով ես կարդում։


Կարանք նավսյակի մի երկու օր էլ սպասենք, մեկ էլ տեսար էլի միացող եղավ

----------


## LisBeth

Ուղարկում եմ, բայց դեմ չեմ եթե որոշեք սպասել։

----------


## Freeman

> Ուղարկում եմ, բայց դեմ չեմ եթե որոշեք սպասել։


Բայց եթե Այվին էլ ա մասնակցում, ում ենք ուղարկում))
Եթե մի քիչ համբերեք, օնլայն սերվիս կսարքեմ, որ մեջը գրենք,Այվիի փոխարեն մարդկանց նշանակի

----------


## ivy

> Բայց եթե Այվին էլ ա մասնակցում, ում ենք ուղարկում))
> Եթե մի քիչ համբերեք, օնլայն սերվիս կսարքեմ, որ մեջը գրենք,Այվիի փոխարեն մարդկանց նշանակի


Անցյալ անգամն էլ եմ մասնակցել ու հետն էլ կազմակերպել. էլի կարող ենք էդպես անել, հատկապես եթե լեզվական հարցեր կան, լավ կլինի, որ մեխանիկերեն չլինի պատմածքների բաշխումը:

----------

Freeman (30.08.2020)

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

Հայերեն,  ռուսերեն, անգլերեն և իտալերեն

----------

